# How to use DTV R10 w/Comcast Cable?



## georsk (Jan 7, 2006)

I have a DirectTV R10 unit. Don't have DirectTV any more, instead have Comcast cable. 
Question - how can i connect my R10 Tivo unit to work with Comcast cable? 
Thanks for any help you can offer on this question.

George & Judy.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You can't. You would have to get a SA Tivo to work with it.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

DirecTV DVRs cannot record any analog video sources, like cable TV or cable boxes. They can only record DirecTV's digitized satellite data stream.


----------

